# 13 hour clock chime ?



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i need a soundtrack for my 13 hour clock or a chime sound that i can repeat 13 times with some ticking. has anyone got anything i can use ??


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you might want to google for some sound effect sites...they may charge a fee but that is the best i can do to help


----------

